# RIP Dear Shadow



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My Uncle and Aunt had to put down their 15 year old Border Collie this week. Shadow came into their lives, a crazy ball of energy. They had just recently lost their faithful friend, Rusty, and were looking for a new dog. Since they were and older couple in their 60's at the time, my aunt said, " let's get a smaller dog than Rusty, and one that doesn't need a lot of walks, etc. My uncle, answered an add in the paper for a 1 year old dog. He went to the house, where a young mother told him that she just didn't have the time for their dog with three small children in the house. My uncle fell in love with Shadow, and took her home, knowing nothing about border collies. LOL! Boy did they learn fast! The dog that they wanted, the easy one to care for, was not to be. Shadow did everything that a border collie does naturally. She was always into everything, because she needed a job. My aunt and uncle did their research, and soon became very well versed in border collie behavior. They were constantly coming up with new things to challenge Shadow. Her behavior changed dramatically for the better once they got the hang of it. She loved everyone, and was very comical with her antics. Shadow was a great comfort to me and my family when our beloved GSD , Chiefy, passed away. She patiently sat with us, a furry shoulder to cry on, especially to my kids who had just lost their best friend. RIP Shadow, you went from crazy pup to graceful and grand lady. Our lives are much richer having known you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for all of you, what a wonderful long life she lived, she will surely be missed


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much. I am hoping that Wolfie can be a comfort to my uncle and aunt the way Shadow comforted us. Life goes on..


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

RIP Shadow, may you run free at the bridge.


----------

